# Fluval Vista: How is this tank with plants?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I am kind of taken with the shape of the Fluval Vista, which comes in 8.5, 16 and 23 gallon sizes. But I'm still not 100% sure how to assess LED lights for plant growth because most of my experience is with fluorescent. 

Have any of you tried planting a Fluval Vista in any size? What is the light like? Did your plants grow well? I am looking for something that would allow me to grow easy plants like Siamensis 53B (one of my favourites) or anubias, and do not want to have to add CO2.


----------



## Olive (Jan 28, 2016)

While I can't answer your question specifically, I would find out if its a low iron glass if view matters to you. My Fluval V spec is not, and its not as clear a view as I have now learned that ADA has, due to low iron.


----------

